
Amazon Prime Will Falter During Coronavirus Crisis, Experts Say - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/epgk8w/amazon-prime-will-falter-during-coronavirus-panic-experts-say
======
ckdarby
What they don't talk about is the internal projects happening to try to remove
humans, mostly pickers, as fast as possible.

Those in this space know it is only going to get worse and are pushing tons of
R&D into automation.

Disclaimer: Don't have source or we'd all be talking about it

